# Decent cheap upscaling DVD player? (cheaper than oppo)



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

We got a new tv that has HDMI inputs on it in our family room.

I'd like to find a nice cheap DVD player with upscaling HDMI out to connect to it.

I know the OPPO is great, but I'm trying to convince my wife to let me buy a new projector for the basement. For the basement, I'd buy an OPPO in a second, but for our family room on that little TV, I don't want to spend a lot, nor do I want that purchase to eat into funds I need for the projector.

I was at best buy yesterday and looked at a few of the models they had, but thought I'd better check the forums first.

Has anyone bought an upscaling DVD player from Best Buy recently? Could you share your thoughts?

I have a $50 gift card, and they have an LG model on sale for $70 - so that would be a $20 out of pocket expense.

The only other Upscaling DVD I've had recent experience with is the Panasonic S52 - which I picked up at Frys for $57 as a gift for someone. and I wasn't impressed with it (thats being nice)

- Jack


----------



## tatkinson (Dec 15, 2006)

I have an LG/Zenith dvb318 that I have been happy with. However, I bought it because it would output over component. I had to flash the firmware because they had modified it to remove the component output, but that is all I can use since I have a CRT projector. I have not had any problems with it and I am happy with the results.

Tuck


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I also have the LG/Zenith 318 and it works very well, although mine is DVI not HDMI. I'd say the LG for $70 should be good enough for what you are looking for. I think some of the Toshiba models are fairly inexpensive online.

Another consideration is the Sony model that you can get for about $75 if you don't mind a Sony refurbished product... they are about $110 if you wanted a new one.

The Samsung unit is inexpensive... I've read good and not so good on it.


----------

